# GeoPup Sports titles



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Like walking or hiking with your dog(s) and also like geocaching? 

Like walking or hiking with your dog(s), but haven't a clue what geocaching is? 

Then check out GeoPup Sports on Facebook to learn more about how your dog can earn geocaching titles. https://www.facebook.com/groups/GeoPupSports/ 

Leo and Lily have earned their Beginner Seeker titles for finding geocaches, and their Beginner Tracker titles for finding a trackable (an item with a unique code that is moved from cache to cache). It's fun and (relatively) easy, and pretty much the only equipment you need are a leash and smart phone. 

I promise that the actual certificates are fine. My scanner on the other hand...

GPS Leo Beginner Seeker Tracker certificate by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

GPS Lily Beginner Seeker Tracker certificate by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Hmmm... part of an electrical box, or a geocache? Surprise, it's a geocache!

GPS Lily 2018-5-22 Edson Hotel and Goodhue Building by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Who knew you could use these tins for something besides nosework?

GPS Lily 2018-5-22 Under the Nose of Voodoo by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Yes, that nano-sized cache container is TEENSY. It's not much larger than a pencil eraser. 

GPS Lily 2018-5-23 King's Cache by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Sometimes, caches hide in plain sight. I must have looked at this one a dozen times before figuring it out.

GPS Lily 2018-5-23 M. L. K. Overlook by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

GPS Leo 2018-5-23 M. L. K. Overlook by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

The trackable item we found was a little Jeep figurine.

GPS Leo 2018-7-10 White Jeep Travel Bug "Birtle" by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Oh, and while you are on Facebook, check out the Outdoor Dog group https://www.facebook.com/groups/438259740246580/ to learn about titles you and your dog can earn for getting out and being active. They offer titles in walking (for us city types), hiking (for the more adventurous), paddling (or other human propelled watercraft) sports, boating (non-human propelled watercraft), and camping (RV and/or tent). A lot of times, we can make an outing do double duty, finding caches and adding distance towards our walking titles.


----------

